# How to change the icon of .exe file that I created in Visual Basic 2005



## Adam Cruge1 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am using Visual Studio 2005.I am learning Visual Basic.
 And today I made a very simple project.I also created .exe file.
My .exe file do not have any fashioned icon. I wanna change its icon.
*Please tell me how to do it?*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2008)

got Project> Project properties . There you will see the combo box for selecting the icon then you can change the icon.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

lolz...indeed *chuckles*


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multimedia_and_Graphics/Graphics_Editors/Easy_Icon_Maker.html
You can get many good icon makers with a simple *Google Search*


----------

